# [SOLVED]Firefox 3.0 i słownik

## mentorsct

Witam, mam problem nie wiem w jaki sposób dodać słownik to ff 3.0 Robie to tak jak w poprzedniej wersji czyli 2.0 czyli klikam sobie na tym forum prawym przyciskiem myszki wybieram Języki --> Dodaj słownik. Otwiera mi sie stronka https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/browse/type:3 wybieram język polski pojawia mi sie strona: https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/3052 i co dalej mam robić bo nie wiem? Dzięki za pomoc.Last edited by mentorsct on Sat May 17, 2008 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## largo3

Kliknąć na "Pobierz dodatek"?  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

Ja chyba ślepy jestem bo nie widze "Pobierz dodatek" Gdzie to jest?

----------

## Exil

https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addons/policy/0/3052/26096 zaakceptuj i instaluj  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

A instalowałeś to sam? Nie widziałeś ze to jest na niższą wersje? Robiłem juz tak i to nie jest kompatybilne z ff 3.0

----------

## largo3

Wstaw w /etc/make.conf zmienną LINGUAS="pl" i przeinstaluj Firefoksa.

----------

## mentorsct

HEHE teraz to mnie rozwaliłes. A co ja świeżak jestem zebym nie wiedział ze to trzeba dodac? Mnie chodzi o słownik a nie o spolszczenie ff. Biega o to zeby mi nie podświetlało na czerwono tego co pisze np teraz w tym wątku. Ma zakreślać jak jest błąd. W ff 2.0 dodałem słownik bez problemu a w ff 3.0 jakoś nie moge. Dodam ze mam ff 3.0-rc1.

----------

## lukas16

Musisz wyłączyć sprawdzanie kompatybilności dodatków bo dopiero jak wyjdzie finalna wersja to się coś ruszy z dodatkami, a więc w about:config "Dodaj ustawienie typu" -> "Wartość logiczna" przypisujesz jej nazwę: extensions.checkCompatibility i ustawiasz na false. Restart firefoxa i instalujesz słownik z addons.mozilla.org po tej modyfikacji działa też z "trójką"   :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

lukas16 - wielkie dzięki za instrukcje. Wszystko działa jak trzeba. Daje [SOLVED]

----------

